# Brew Temps - espresso machines



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there any info that someone could point me to regarding bee temps for espresso. I know that espresso extraction occurs at 90°C to 96°C and that Lower temperatures accentuate origin flavors, while higher temperatures accentuate bitter roast flavours.

regarding light and dark roasts...would a certain temp be used for this.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm also interested in these questions as well. I was struggling to repeat some good shots with Extract's Hope Project espresso till I bumped my temperature down by 3C and it made bast improvement. It would be good to have some pointers with regard to temperature.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

92 degrees is the standard set point (that is actual brew temperature, not group head temperature or boiler temperature...on your PID).

Anywhere from 91 to 94 I think is acceptable. Sure you can go higher but probably won't do you any favours.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The coffee itself and the result in the cup should dictate.

Sorry to throw in another reason for changing temperature .. to add complexity (Baring in mind I never purchase Dark roasted beans, so this refers to what I have found with light/medium/medium-dark)

If you like pulling long slow and/or ristretto type shots then i have found 91-92c works best (say 18g>23-25g>35-50secs)

Standard espresso range 92-94c (say 18g>27-30g>26-30secs)

Quick pulls stopped short 93-95c (say 18g>25-27g>23-25secs)

If i could pick one temperature only it would be 92.5c / 198-199f


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

When we had training with Dale at Hasbean he was saying that for most of their roasts 93 degrees is fine and in general a darker roast needs a lower temp.

I tend not to change temp unless I feel like I've nailed the grind, dose etc and still not getting enough from it.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the replays..will have a good read of them once im back home...What temp would my Fracino Piccino be set at.

Will different temps effect the duration of a pour?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> Thanks for all the replays..will have a good read of them once im back home...What temp would my Fracino Piccino be set at.
> 
> Will different temps effect the duration of a pour?


Your Piccino is probably somewhere around 92 degrees C but bear in mind its boiler is thermostatically controlled and so will have a degree of variance depending upon the dead band of the thermostat. This could be as little as 1 degree swing either side or as much as 5 degrees depending upon the thermostat.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> in general a darker roast needs a lower temp.


My Monsooned Malabar/Brazil blend I roast very dark & is at its best at 91C. Sometimes even as low as 90C


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Just noticed...rave coffee posted a pic. set at 123c so what would that be set for?

And Brewsmiths brewing an extract original blend at 119f....two complete different temps...could that be because Extract are dark roasts


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> Just noticed...rave coffee posted a pic. set at 123c so what would that be set for?
> 
> And Brewsmiths brewing an extract original blend at 119f....two complete different temps...could that be because Extract are dark roasts


The Rave one could be boiler temperature

The Brewsmiths one, where did you see that?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

It was a twitter conversation...Extract asked what temp they were brewing...maybe its a typo...just looking at james gourmet winter hoard espresso and they talk about temps saying...." (93 and up which equates to about 118-119 on La Spaziale)

So does the La Spaziale run at different temps?



garydyke1 said:


> The Rave one could be boiler temperature
> 
> The Brewsmiths one, where did you see that?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

With a machine of say The Rocket R58...The PID is the boiler temp....What kind of temp ranges would you look for?

Do most home machines work by measuring boiler temp.



fatboyslim said:


> 92 degrees is the standard set point (that is actual brew temperature, not group head temperature or boiler temperature...on your PID).
> 
> Anywhere from 91 to 94 I think is acceptable. Sure you can go higher but probably won't do you any favours.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> So does the La Spaziale run at different temps?


Sorry I missed this question a couple of days ago. Yes the La Spaziale does run at different temps - 91C-92C-93C-94C-95C-96C-97C-98C.

By adjusting the off-set using a Scace device or similar, the temps indicated would be the actual temperature at the point where the water hits the grounds. Once set it remains constant. The light comes on when the indicated temp is reached.

I rarely brew my espresso above 94C, very often 91C or even below(also possible on the La Spaz)


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you work out the temp with machines like the ticket r58. As this just measure boiler temp

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The rocket has a guide in it which tells you what temperature you get at the group for a given boiler temp. For example 104 in the boiler might be 94 at the grouphead. You can't program an offset with the r58 (or at least not at the moment).


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I have found setting my Expobar at 92 with the Offset set correctly now (I think!!) gives the best results. I have tried back to back at 92, 94 and 96. 96 was pretty bad and 94 started to bring out more harshness as I tend to use darker roasts. 92 seems spot on.


----------

